# ZanChi Pre Order!



## Jedi5412 (May 30, 2011)

ZanChi's are going to be on lightake 

You can Pre order I think, comes with free shipping

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.42769~C.12332011TXFCIVEFR!


----------



## Clayy9 (May 30, 2011)

There's also pre-orders at Puzzle Addictions and HKNowStore.


----------



## izovire (May 30, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> There's also pre-orders at *Puzzle Addictions* and HKNowStore.


 
I'm considering opening pre-orders for DIY and Assembled. But I don't have an exact date of when I will receive them... maybe 2 weeks. The Zhanchi's will also come with some free lube, but I'm still waiting on that too!


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2011)

A ZanChi?


----------



## izovire (May 30, 2011)

Thompson said:


> A ZanChi?


 
Lol I just noticed... stupid silent h


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

Thompson said:


> A ZanChi?


 
Off Topic: I have an OLL named after you. <3


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2011)

izovire said:


> Lol I just noticed... stupid silent h


 
I was just wondering what it was


----------



## Zyrb (May 30, 2011)

I have the prototype of this cube, I can't wait to see the final model.


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

Thompson said:


> I was just wondering what it was


 
One of the P's. S R U R' U' f' U' F


----------



## Mnts (May 30, 2011)

Kind expensive  and black only...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2011)

HKNowStore is cheaper than Lightake


----------



## sa11297 (May 30, 2011)

i hope its better than the lunhui...


----------



## izovire (May 30, 2011)

I will be selling Zhanchi's for $18.95 w/free shipping

http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/puzzles.html

But no pre-orders yet... after what happened to X-cube.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 31, 2011)

I was looking at the various weight of the dayans (at lightake):
1.Guhong - 93g (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025)
2.lingyun - 102g (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Magic_Cube_Black-32764)
3. lunhui - 109g (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_4_LunHui_Magic_Cube_Black-40972)
4. zhanchi -126g?? (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_Order_3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_Black-42769)

surely there must be some mistake...


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 31, 2011)

must be the parts that makes it not pop like the torpedoes on the lunhui prehaps


----------



## Godmil (May 31, 2011)

gawd, I hope that weight is wrong. I thought the LunHui was too heavy.


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> i hope its better than the lunhui...


 
Well the prototype ZC isn't better than the LH so I hope for your sake that they've changed stuff in the final version. 
The ZH prototype isn't a fast turner and feels gummy in comparison. It's still good though, but not "LH good" IMO.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2011)

Izovire, Is your free shipping worldwide?


----------



## Linalai66 (May 31, 2011)

i dont think the zhanchi will be better than the lunhui


----------



## by_Ju (May 31, 2011)

Lightake said:


> Pre-Order 3x3x3 DaYan V ZhanChi Magic Cube Included
> 1 x 3x3x3 DaYan 4 LunHui Magic Cube



Error or is true ?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

by_Ju said:


> Error or is true ?



I highly doubt that it's not a mistake.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 31, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Well the prototype ZC isn't better than the LH so I hope for your sake that they've changed stuff in the final version.
> The ZH prototype isn't a fast turner and feels gummy in comparison. It's still good though, but not "LH good" IMO.


I've got a transparent ZanChi and it feels very smooth like a GuHong, not quite as quick as a LingYun. It looks like it will take a 48 point edge mod (not modded my cube) and will feel very smooth.
I think the ZC will be to the GuHong as the LH was to the LingYun.


----------



## izovire (May 31, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Izovire, Is your free shipping worldwide?


 
Yes


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> I've got a transparent ZanChi and it feels very smooth like a GuHong, not quite as quick as a LingYun. It looks like it will take a 48 point edge mod (not modded my cube) and will feel very smooth.
> I think the ZC will be to the GuHong as the LH was to the LingYun.


 
Cool. I've got one of the first ZC prototypes, so I can't compare it to the second batch. 
I think you're spot on for saying that the ZC is a lot like the GuH. But I don't think that the LH is trying to be anything other than the LH (guys, if you want me to stop using these lazy ass abbreviations, please tell me). The LH really is it's own cube IMO. In fact, if it didn't have the DY logo on it, I wouldn't have even classified it as being a DY cube at all. 

The LH is nowhere near as forgiving as the LY. But when you get to know it, its just so much more gratifying and rewarding to cube with. I adore it. I even adapted my style slightly to get more out of its potential. I have so many 3x3x3s to choose from, but the LH has me captivated. The ZC is a fine cube, but so are the LY and the GuH. The ZC lacks "soul" as it is now (if that makes any sense). We'll have to wait for the final product I guess.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 1, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> But when you get to know it, its just so much more gratifying and rewarding to cube with. I adore it.



True. My guhong takes a backseat while my lunhui becomes my main.
I like it so much that I ordered another one (from tinydeal), and a lingyun from lightake (to see if it can top the lunhui)


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 1, 2011)

by_Ju said:


> Error or is true ?


 
wait then this is a great deal. $11 per cube. confused


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks cool, but only in black, and I'd prefer to stick with a US store. ICubeMart usually gets cubes early... we will have to see.


----------

